# Burned DVD movies freeze



## needhelpio (Jun 11, 2005)

DVD movies freeze after 20 sec - 2 minutes of playing it, depends on what movie is playing. And the same movie freezes in that exact spot all the time. I covert AVI's to VCD's with WinAVI video converter and i use nero to burn it on the DVD. While burning with nero it burns for about an hour and then when it's finished burning it gives me an error all the time, but the DVD is burnt. I will attach the error log.


----------



## Inactive (Apr 11, 2005)

would it not be better to create a new DVD or VCD disc in nero and drag and drop the avi clip into nero and let nero convert the clip. i've used nero to create VCD discs this way, but i only recently got a DVD burner and i haven't done any of this is a while. it used to take an hour to convert an AVI clip to an VCD using nero.


----------



## chesspupil (Mar 12, 2006)

Slysoft anyDVD in the background while using DVD Shrink will do the trick for your authorized 1 backup if it is something you bought. (MOD if that is a no-no please delete.


----------



## please (Mar 2, 2005)

@ needhelpio
I am not sure I am completely understanding your problem. Are you saying the burns complete, but the disks freeze or skip a during playback, or are you saying that the burns do not complete? Is this error log for a completed burn that freezes or a failed burn where the disk is unplayable?

If this log is for a failed burn(I think it is), according to your log, the coverting of files takes about one hour and 20 minutes and the burn at 8x speed fails less than one minute into the burn process. The 8x burn itself should take no longer than 10 minutes for a full disk and about 4 minutes for your 1.2GB burn. My best guess for your type of error would be to try an 80-conductor IDE cable for your burner and source HDDs. Also having the burner as master alone on its own IDE channel has been known to help. You might try different media as well. I personally prefer any Verbatim +R media or any Taiyo Yuden +R media. You may also benefit from following recommended burning procedures such as no multi-tasking during the burn, shutting down all other programs during the burn and keeping your source HDD defragged. Updating your chipset drivers and firmware for your burner may help as well.

For successful burns, you can check your burn results with Nero CD-DVD Speed. It is in the 'toolkit'. Choose the 'disc quality' test and scan at 4x or 8x..takes about 14 minutes @4x and 10:[email protected] Your 'quality score' should be at roughly 90 or above. The score is based only on 'PIF maximum' as that is the most important statistic....any high 'spike' will be a spot that will cause pixelation/skipping/freezes. 

I might guess that your DMA problem/issue does not allow any burning above 4x speed, and the shift from 4x speed to 6x or 8x during a normal burn would occur about where you are seeing the freezes. This is also where you might see a spike in errors during a disk quality test.

If you try these things and continue to have problems, post a Nero Infotool output as well as another burn log. Run the tool, then click the diskette icon in the infotool toolbar and save as a .txt file, making sure all 8 boxes are checked. Attach to post using the 'manage attachments' button in the 'go advanced' reply window. Please do not cut-and-paste it into your post as it is a long file.


Keep us posted on your progress.


----------

